# plymouth, air raid shelter.



## theterrorwheel (Feb 25, 2011)

couldnt find any history relating to this particular shelter, its made up of 2 square sections and its a precast concrete ARS with reinforcing girders to beef it up abit as they were not strong enough in just precast form, but im sure you can tell that from the pics, this one had the most ww2 graffiti that i have seen in any shelter, anyway shelter pics first.


----------



## vwdirtboy (Feb 25, 2011)

cracking find


----------



## Incognito (Feb 25, 2011)

nice find


----------



## theterrorwheel (Feb 25, 2011)

here is some of the selected graffitti that was there.


----------



## nij4829 (Feb 26, 2011)

A good find.
Its quite a rare construction, pretty similar to one I know in [ame=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=181650#post181650]Keighley[/ame]....the one I know doesnt have lavs etc........


----------



## Timmy (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey si cracking images of the graffiti bud... 

im not going to ask for a location but one question... has Badoosh and Lamp Phall been to this location recently aswell? simple yep nope type answer as im sure this dosnt break forum rules? as ive got a place on the cards with access details planned up


----------



## krela (Feb 26, 2011)

Timmy said:


> Hey si cracking images of the graffiti bud...
> 
> im not going to ask for a location but one question... has Badoosh and Lamp Phall been to this location recently aswell? simple yep nope type answer as im sure this dosnt break forum rules? as ive got a place on the cards with access details planned up



Or you could just have asked via PM and not even needed to worry about the forum rules...


----------



## theterrorwheel (Feb 27, 2011)

nij4829 said:


> A good find.
> Its quite a rare construction, pretty similar to one I know in Keighley....the one I know doesnt have lavs etc........


 
there is a few ars of this style in plymouth, although im more of a fan of the poured comcrete type of shelters. that one you put a link up for looked very good, for some reason i really liked the steps down to it, dont get to see them very often.


----------



## theterrorwheel (Feb 27, 2011)

Timmy said:


> im not going to ask for a location but one question... has Badoosh and Lamp Phall been to this location recently aswell? as ive got a place on the cards with access details planned up


 you would need to ask Badoosh and Lamp Phall that! good luck with the one you have planned, i look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Timmy (Feb 27, 2011)

theterrorwheel said:


> you would need to ask Badoosh and Lamp Phall that! good luck with the one you have planned, i look forward to seeing the pics.



Badoosh confirmed  love the graffiti tho si! glad you havnt given the location away either! top fella!


----------



## borntobemild (Feb 27, 2011)

quality graffiti - looks like early Banksy.


----------



## theterrorwheel (Feb 28, 2011)

Timmy said:


> Badoosh confirmed  love the graffiti tho si! glad you havnt given the location away either! top fella!


 
good to see someone has got over theyre fear of confined entances then.


----------



## Timmy (Mar 1, 2011)

corker of a place!


even got 1940 retro porno in there  did you see it?! ill look at the pictures that i took and will see if there good enough to post up

amusing entry and exit i must say


----------



## Timmy (Mar 3, 2011)

Monkey see Monkey doo! 

been and checked out the same shelter as Si aka TTW and must admit its some shelter... i hope its a-ok to share the same thread as id find it pointless to make another one... if other wise let me know and ill give you some smiley faces instead














































one of the Graffiti i liked the most... what made some one do such a thing to even draw it on the wall is a question id never have an answer for






maybe more photos to come after i went with another person few days after these photos was taken


----------



## NobodyGirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow!! Great find. Loving the graffiti.


----------

